
Nokia CEO "we didn’t do anything wrong, but somehow, we lost" - dhotson
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nokia-ceo-ended-his-speech-saying-we-didnt-do-anything-ziyad-jawabra
======
timonoko
"Yes you can poke Nokia displays with fingers too. But why would anybody do
that?".

Why isnt this one of the famous quotes? (like "640kb will be enough forever")

I am 97.9% sure that Anssi Vanjoki said so. On the Finnish TV around 2007.

------
Gravityloss
Yeah the company was not some kind of monolith. Lots of people inside Nokia
were innovating, pushing open source etc, but management didn't get it.

------
imaginenore
Yes you stopped both innovating and competing.

